# AUGUST POTM VOTING THREAD!.........>



## Arch (Sep 2, 2008)

Vote your favorite now for August POTM!...

View nominations here


----------



## Slaphead (Sep 3, 2008)

Man, I'm going to have to sit on this and think hard - I don't suppose I can have more than one vote this month? No, I thought not.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks like you missed one? Old Gran Chimp I think it's called, sammiched between the last two.


----------



## Battou (Sep 3, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Looks like you missed one? Old Gran Chimp I think it's called, sammiched between the last two.



That's likely because the Image "Old Gran" is not currently available for viewing. Likely removed from host source.


----------



## Dmitri (Sep 3, 2008)

Battou said:


> That's likely because the Image "Old Gran" is not currently available for viewing. Likely removed from host source.



Strange... shows up for me, even after a refresh.

http://www.scientificillustration.net/_temp/chimp_03.jpg ?

I already voted for my pick, just thought was an oversight for this monkey.


----------



## Battou (Sep 3, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> Strange... shows up for me, even after a refresh.
> 
> http://www.scientificillustration.net/_temp/chimp_03.jpg ?
> 
> I already voted for my pick, just thought was an oversight for this monkey.



It along with several other shots from the series don't show for me. I assume whatever is causing it affects Arch as well.


----------



## Bobcock (Sep 26, 2008)

May I ask what the criteria for being able to vote in the poll is?


----------

